# Debt Card Question



## Armless (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys, I recently want to buy a airsoft gun and I found a few sites that sell em. The only problem is the site says you have to be 18 or older and I am only 17 but I have a debt card. I was wondering if the site will know I'm not 18 if I use my debt card. Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry. We can't offer you any advice on defeating security or rules on a site.


----------

